# See the bare bones of Jolly Roger



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Soon the bones of the Jolly Roger will come to life and set sail. Life at sea can be lonely. While we wait and Lookout For the Return of our Colnago friends, here are some pictures to keep ye entertained.

This is an MXL. My guess is that this frame is a year 2003. There are a lot of shots here to see. I tried to snap detailed views because we all seem to like them best.

As you all know, Colnago's are an independent light source.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

black


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

blue.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

orange


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Zehr kool!!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

math is fun


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

can't stop now


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I've got a fever and the only cure...


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

is more cow bell!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

What brand of plastic storage containers are you using to prop up the frame in the last shot?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

terry b,

Those are Glad brand. Now please move your dicussion to plasticstoragecontaitnersreview.com or I shall notify the moderator.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*That ....*

... is the most shameless bike porn I've ever seen! How does your frame feel being the object of such a lustful and disgusting display!


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*plastic container*

I would have thought that a frame like that would deserve at least genuine Tupperware containers. You can do better.


----------

